# New home for my boys (pics)



## marshall2288 (May 19, 2009)

Here are Jeff (red) and Jimmie (blue) named after the NASCAR drivers Jeff Gordon and Jimmie Johnson. I just set this up today. Im working on clearing that water up right now. I didn't have enough money today to buy the lid and light so I will on Friday when I get paid. I have had Jimmie for a couple weeks in a 5 gallon so hes happy to have doubled his real estate. I just got Jeff today from Petsupermarket and i know he is happy to be out of that dreadful little cup.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

ohh, he has a little car


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.......


----------



## marshall2288 (May 19, 2009)

Im sorry the pics came out so big. i thought i scaled them down. Anywho, after some more filtering I got the water crystal clear. Jimmie is all flaring up and acting bad and Jeff could care less. He hasn't flared up once.

I will be adding some more decorations once I find the box with all my NASCAR stuff in it


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Neat setup.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice tanks!!


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

very nice tanks i really like the nascar theme


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice tanks, keep an eye on those decorations though make sure they dont rust.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

yeah try to find some that are meant for aquariums


----------



## marshall2288 (May 19, 2009)

Thats a good point. I will keep an eye on them


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oooh! I so like. I am a huge Jeff and Jimmie fan. I did ponder awhile back naming some fish that,but never did for some reason...oh well lol.


----------

